# Bleeding Meyers Pump



## wsmm (Jan 15, 2002)

I believe my plow pump is a Meyers type 47 with power angling. I must have a leak some where that I need to find. However after sitting for awile I end up down on fluid and also end up with air in the lines. What is the correct procedure for bleeding this pump system? Also how much fuild (including the angling cylinders) should the system hold? Thanks in advance, right now my vehicle is down as my brother-in-law is trying to bleed the system. It started working fine, but then wouldn't raise. Pump and soleniods are working, or so he says. He says there appears to be a lot of air in the system.

THanks..
Bill


----------



## SnowLane (Jan 22, 2003)

The E-47 unit and angling rams together will hold about 2 quarts of fluid. The lift ram will self bleed. You may need to loosen a hose and operate left and right in order to bleed the air out of each hose and angling ram.


----------

